# New to Lodge pre-seasoned cast iron



## Luisfc1972 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well i bought a few Lodge pre-seasoned cast iron skillets and they arrived today.

Ive read a ton about them and still I have questions.

I used a 8" skillet and some chopped beef to test. Out of the package I first rinsed the skillet then put it on the stove with a medium heat. I put in the chopped beef and it was clearly sticking. Since that was happening I poured a little olive oil in the pan and that solved the problem.

Here are my questions.

Since it is pre-seasoned I thought the food should not stick but I guess I need to cook more on the skillet before food will stop sticking?

Second question, I am supposed to use paper towels but when i cleaned the pan after the cook (with hot water, salt and a brush), some particles from the paper towel stuck to the pan. Should I not use paper towels? or if I keep using paper towels can I just rinse off those paper towel particles when I use the pan the next time?

Third question, I used Pam before putting the meat on and used it again after cleaning and the skillet cooled down, then wiped off the excess with a paper towel. Would mazola corn oil work better instead of Pam? Or should I use vegetable oil like the instructions recommended? Ive read so much about cast iron where I get confused because some contradictory things are said like not using soap etc.

Maybe use lard instead of Pam and any other type of oil?

Sorry for the long post but this is my first try with cast iron.


----------



## jet (Jan 7, 2008)

1. Pre-seasoned cast iron still requires some use to achieve optimum performance.
2. I dry my cast iron with a cloth towel and use paper towels to oil them.
3. I use cooking oil when storing my cast iron.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2008)

The initial seasoning will not make the pan non stick. That will come with time and fat. They more you use the pan the more non stick it will become. 

The more you use the pan the stronger the seasoning will become. As that happens, the surface will become smoother so it will not shred your paper towels like it is doing now. Until then you can just rinse those little bits out next time you use the pan like you suggested.

I would not use Pam. I would use oil or lard or other forms of fat depending on what you are cooking. Fat is your friend with cast iron.

As for soap, it can be used, but only once you have a very strong seasoning.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2008)

GB said:


> The initial seasoning will not make the pan non stick. That will come with time and fat. They more you use the pan the more non stick it will become.
> 
> The more you use the pan the stronger the seasoning will become. As that happens, the surface will become smoother so it will not shred your paper towels like it is doing now. Until then you can just rinse those little bits out next time you use the pan like you suggested.
> 
> ...



I wholly endorse what GB has said.  I have no experience with "new" pieces.  My cast iron cookware is very old, some of it at least 100-years-old.  As a result, they've been seasoned sooooo well that they make today's Teflon cookware weep.  I love my well-seasoned cast iron and I wouldn't trade it for anything.  Just be patient and use, use, use.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the club.  As the others said, the factory seasoning will require some use to really set the seasoning.  Try cooking some things like sausage and bacon in it at first to deposit a lot of fat in it.  Also, I've had good results with pouring in just enough olive oil to coat the bottom and then heating the oil while I cut up some taters.  I then put the taters in the oil and toss them somewhat and put the skillet in the oven at 375 or so and bake the taters.  You can use the broiler to brown them up some when they are done to your liking.  This helps put some fat from the oil onto the skillet, and the heat of the cook helps to carbonize the fats, thus seasoning the skillet.


----------



## Luisfc1972 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for the quick responses.

The pan came with instructions stuck to the skillet with glue.
I rinsed the skillet with water, poured out water and let the remaining water evaporate while the skillet was being warmed. then i put the meat on to cook.

is the meat i cooked on it edible?


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep the meat should be fine. Next time, heat the pan then add some fat. Once you add the fat then you can add the meat and you will be good to go.

Cast iron takes a little getting used to, but not much. You will love it in no time.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 7, 2008)

What pieces did you get?  Thankfully, I have a Lodge outlet store about 30 minutes from me to feed my cast iron cravings.  It has some remarkable deals on factory seconds that cook just as good as the "first" and have more character to boot.  

------
Some seasoning info that is better than what comes from the factory:

www.camp-cook.com :: View topic - Dutch Oven - Basic Technique

Cast Iron


----------



## Luisfc1972 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for all these questions but I am very technical. I asked if the meat was still edible because maybe some of the glue was being cooked with the meat even though I took the glue off and rinsed the skillet?

By the way, HOLY COW, I overcooked the meat. I cooked it for less than 2 minutes. I cant believe how fast it cooked. I am not used to this hehehe


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2008)

The glue will not hurt you. You removed it before you cooked with it. Any remaining residue won't do any damage.


----------



## Luisfc1972 (Jan 7, 2008)

camp cookie i got the 10 and 1/4, the 8 and the 6 1/2 pre seasoned skillets. i used the 4 and 3 deal and got the lodge brush for free.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 7, 2008)

Luisfc1972 said:


> camp cookie i got the 10 and 1/4, the 8 and the 6 1/2 pre seasoned skillets. i used the 4 and 3 deal and got the lodge brush for free.



You'll enjoy them.  I had a 10.25 skillet that I bought sometime back, and we received a 12" skillet as a wedding present.  I inherited a square skillet of unknown make from my grandmother, and I also received one of the corn stick pans as a gift.

A few months ago, I went to the nearby Lodge outlet and bought a set that contained a regular dutch oven, a 10.25" skillet, and 8" skillet, and a griddle.  The lid from the ditch oven will fit the 10.25" skillet.  I also found a lid in the seconds that would fit my 12" skillet.  In addition, I bought a 10" deep camp oven (has legs and a rimmed lid for charcoal) and an 8" camp oven.  The lids from the camps ovens will also fit the skillets.  I made a second trip and bought a seconded 6" skillet.  Lodge has just announced a 6" camp oven; so, I will probably pick up one of those so that I have another lid/skillet/oven combo.  The camp oven lids can also be used as griddles.  

I've picked up a few lid stands for the camp oven that also allow the skillets to be used over charcoal and/or stacked on top of a camp oven, and my wife gave me one of the chuck wagon dinner bells for Christmas.

On top of all of that stuff, my mother found skillet and griddle that belonged to her grandmother and gave them to me.

I guess you can say I caught a bad case of castironitis.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 9, 2008)

Luisfc1972,
Relative to your questions about the glue: _"What doesn't kill you, will make you strong"_
Don't know who said that, but I think is appropriate for this circumstance.
Is there a phone number or site where to get the location for the Lodge stores?
I checked their website unsusscessfully.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 9, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> Luisfc1972,
> Relative to your questions about the glue: _"What doesn't kill you, will make you strong"_
> Don't know who said that, but I think is appropriate for this circumstance.
> Is there a phone number or site where to get the location for the Lodge stores?
> I checked their website unsusscessfully.



There is one in Commerce, GA.  There is one in South Pittsburgh, TN, home of the Lodge factory, and the third one is in TN as well.  I believe that it is in Seveirville, TN, home of Dollywood.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 9, 2008)

camp cookie,
Thank you for the prompt reply, I wrote to Lodge last night and they beat you by a couple of hours LOL


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 9, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> camp cookie,
> Thank you for the prompt reply, I wrote to Lodge last night and they beat you by a couple of hours LOL




Sure thing.

All I bough ton my trip to the Lodge outlet yesterday was a deep fry basket to fit my 5qt Dutch oven and a long handle bristle brush with a scraper on it.


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 9, 2008)

I have used cast iron skillets for 40 years...probably made enough cornbread to fill a battleship.
Here are my thoughts:
1. First, throw away the manufacturer's instructions.
2. Season (cure) the skillet (the proper way) regardless if it is pre-seasoned or not.
Here's how:
1. Coat the entire skillet inside and out (including handle) with cooking oil (corn oil works O.K.)
2. Place in oven upside down with oven set at lowest temp (put cookie sheet underneath to catch drippings).
3. Take out of oven when oil is sticky to touch all over. May take 10-20 minutes.
4. Turn oven temp up to 500 degrees and place skillet back in for 1 hour.
Note: It will smoke, so do this on a day when you can ventilate the kitchen
5. Check skillet surface for a hard SHINY glaze. Continue heating in oven if necessary until glaze is obtained.
6. Enjoy your new non-stick skillet. 
Tip: If you have a thrift store near you, this is a great source for cast iron cookware. Usual cost only $2-$5. Age doesn't matter...cast iron is practically indestructible.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 9, 2008)

*use solid fat to season castiron - not oil*



GB said:


> The initial seasoning will not make the pan non stick. That will come with time and fat. They more you use the pan the more non stick it will become.  Fat is your friend with cast iron.


Solid fat (not oil) is the best seasoning for castiron. Our foremothers used castiron and they cooked with animal fat (especially lard).

At a minimum, pick up some Crisco. Better yet, collect fat from meat/poultry you purchase - chicken, pig or beef fat are all fine. Fat freezes well so just collect fat from one type in a ziplock bag (in your freezer). When you have a bunch, throw it, frozen, in your castiron pan and render it. Even if you throw out the rendered fat, this is the best (and easiest) way to season (or re-season) castiron.

If you don't know how to properly render fat, see this post Rendering  Fat


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 27, 2008)

If you want to get good cast iron cookware almost free, check out yard sales.  They generally come several in a set for very little money.  Look for "estate" sales.  I have given away dozens of cast iron items to those just starting out.  Generally I purchased a box to get at one item that I wanted.  I don't trust old cookware seasoning, and use soap, steel wool, and boiling salt water to bring out the old grease and start over. I don't understand pre-seasoned Lodge.  Seasoning is acquired with use, and it is my understanding that you have to do that anyway.  The new Lodge pans that I have seen do not have a polished interior.  The ones that I acquired and used were difficult to clean due to the rough surface.  Think that I will stick with my old ones.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll just add in here that I LOVE my pre-seasoned Lodge 12" skillet.  I gave it a brief scrub with a plastic scrub pad & a little soap before it's initial use, & it was still non-stick from first use, & has just gotten better - as expected - with each use.

I have other older Lodge pieces that I seasoned myself, but frankly, I can't find one thing that's not advantageous about using the new Lodge pre-seasoned pieces.  It just speeds the seasoning process - the quality of the pieces remains the same.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2008)

The process that Lodge uses to pre-season their cast iron is exactly the same thing you would do to season you pan at home just on a larger scale.


----------



## goodgiver (Jan 27, 2008)

*Cast Iron*

I'm sorry to all you people. I still go back to my great grand mothers day that when they were done using their cast iron kettles and/or frying pans they would wash them with home made soap and hard water and set them on the cook stove to dry. After that they just put them away. Now to this day I still do it the same way except, I do not use home made soap nor do I have a cook stove. So therefore I just wash them in my soapy water and dry them on my stove top. None of them stick. I do however remember the little thingy I heard once on a cooking show,  that to get your pan hot then add your oil get that hot then add what ever you are going to fry.
(ie) hot pan cold oil It really works. Good Luck


----------



## Grey Eagle (Jan 31, 2008)

I just rinse mine in very hot water (I use rubber gloves so I can stand hotter temps) and scrub the "chunks" and food that did manage to stick with a scotch-brite pad (no metal pads) until smooth.  I never use soap!  I then heat it on the stove to dry and occasionally rub on a little bacon grease with a paper towel while it's still warm.  I've founbd that using the vegatable oil that Lodge recommends makes the surface sticky.  You can't beat cast iron for cooking!!!


----------



## margoc (Nov 26, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> If you want to get good cast iron cookware almost free, check out yard sales. They generally come several in a set for very little money. Look for "estate" sales. I have given away dozens of cast iron items to those just starting out. Generally I purchased a box to get at one item that I wanted. I don't trust old cookware seasoning, and use soap, steel wool, and boiling salt water to bring out the old grease and start over. I don't understand pre-seasoned Lodge. Seasoning is acquired with use, and it is my understanding that you have to do that anyway. The new Lodge pans that I have seen do not have a polished interior. The ones that I acquired and used were difficult to clean due to the rough surface. Think that I will stick with my old ones.


 

I had an old cast iron pan that was cleaned and reseasoned a LOT! I would use 1000 grit emory cloth on it and eventually it took on a smooth glasslike finish. I didn't have to season it after awhile, nothing stuck because it was so smooth! 

Someone gave me a differant cast iron skillet, one with a rough surface, and it did not impress me. I was going to sell it at a yard sale and I think I sold the wrong one, I cannot find my smooth one, only the rough one. 

I would like another cast iron skillet but do not buy into the "seasoned" koolaid. I wonder if I could get take a sander to a non seasoned one and speed up the wear. 

I can't believe I lost my cast iron skillet!  I don't live alone so maybe it wasn't me.


----------



## jet (Nov 26, 2008)

margoc said:


> ...
> I wonder if I could get take a sander to a non seasoned one and speed up the wear.
> ...



I did and it worked for me.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 26, 2008)

camp_cookie said:


> What pieces did you get?  Thankfully, I have a Lodge outlet store about 30 minutes from me to feed my cast iron cravings.  It has some remarkable deals on factory seconds that cook just as good as the "first" and have more character to boot.
> 
> ------
> Some seasoning info that is better than what comes from the factory:
> ...



If this is not too personal, could you tell me if this outlet is very  far from Marietta Georgia?  My niece lives there and I would like to ask a favor of her regarding buying some new cooking utensils?  Right now, I have mostly pots and pans from ex MIL and they have the cooper bottoms. I am so so tired of using them.  Also her dishes, her silverware, etc.  Maybe you can understand why I would like to get something different.  New things are always improvement or should be.

Thank for your time.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 26, 2008)

jet said:


> I did and it worked for me.


That is what I did. Took my random orbit sander to a double burner griddle, made it a lot better, but not as good as if it had been done properly at the factory.  I prefer the older cast iron, and there is a lot of it available used.


----------



## ribs and steak (Dec 31, 2008)

Pre-seasoned CI does require a hot water rinse before cooking like everyone says. With my collection of pans, new & old, I always put the oil in first then cook/bake the dish. 
When it comes to cleaning I clean with hot water & a lodge bristle brush unless I have a food in the pan that needs soaking. I use EVOO when I cook unless its bacon I'm frying.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 6, 2009)

Now why would the fine people at Lodge tell us that the CI skillet is already seasoned if it still needs to be seasoned after you purchase it? 

I cooked an 1 1/3 inch tuna steak on my brand new CI two minutes after peeling the label and rinsing it with water. No sticking at all and a darn good tuna steak too. 

I did however, use a bit of olive oil on the steak thou.....


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> I did however, use a bit of olive oil on the steak thou.....


And that is why it did not stick.

Seasoning is something that takes time. The pre-seasoned pans jsut take care of the initial seasoning. You need to continue seasoning it (by using it) if you want it to become truly non-stick.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 6, 2009)

GB said:


> And that is why it did not stick.
> 
> Seasoning is something that takes time. The pre-seasoned pans jsut take care of the initial seasoning. You need to continue seasoning it (by using it) if you want it to become truly non-stick.


 
So after a good amount of use, one wouldn't need to use any oil to make it not stick? I have always used oil when cooking in pans......this will take some getting use to. 

One more thing, do you think searing is obtained more by way of the CI skillet or a stainless steel pan? Take a beef steak for instance.


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

Technically, yes that is correct. After enough time and cooking with enough fat your pan should be seasoned enough that you would not need to add any oil, but you usually want a little fat in there anyway.

I was watching Americas Test Kitchen the other day and they did a piece on cast iron. To prove that they really are non-stick they made scrambled eggs in a well seasoned cast iron pan with no additional fat. The eggs slid right out without sticking at all.

For searing, both cast iron and SS work great. I would say it is a little easier to get a good sear using CI, but it is pretty easy on SS too.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 6, 2009)

GB said:


> Technically, yes that is correct. After enough time and cooking with enough fat your pan should be seasoned enough that you would not need to add any oil, but you usually want a little fat in there anyway.
> 
> I was watching Americas Test Kitchen the other day and they did a piece on cast iron. To prove that they really are non-stick they made scrambled eggs in a well seasoned cast iron pan with no additional fat. The eggs slid right out without sticking at all.
> 
> For searing, both cast iron and SS work great. I would say it is a little easier to get a good sear using CI, but it is pretty easy on SS too.


 
So would you cook your favorite steak in a CI or SS? 
You need to pick one !


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2009)

My steak, when not cooked on the grill, always goes in my CI. I preheat the pan as hot as it will go. The pan sucks up and holds onto that heat so well that I get a great sear on the meat. SS can absolutely do the same, but CI just does it better.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 6, 2009)

Cast Iron - hands down!!  The only things I cook in my stainless steel cookware are dishes that are going to be "saucy".  For searing/grilling like plain steaks, chops, etc., nothing beats my well-seasoned regular cast-iron pan or cast-iron grill pan.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Cast Iron - hands down!!  The only things I cook in my stainless steel cookware are dishes that are going to be "saucy".  For searing/grilling like plain steaks, chops, etc., nothing beats my well-seasoned regular cast-iron pan or cast-iron grill pan.



Talk to me!!!!


----------



## Leolady (Jan 6, 2009)

subfuscpersona said:


> Solid fat (not oil) is the best seasoning for castiron. Our foremothers used castiron and they cooked with animal fat (especially lard).
> 
> At a minimum, pick up some Crisco. Better yet, collect fat from meat/poultry you purchase - chicken, pig or beef fat are all fine. Fat freezes well so just collect fat from one type in a ziplock bag (in your freezer). When you have a bunch, throw it, frozen, in your castiron pan and render it. Even if you throw out the rendered fat, this is the best (and easiest) way to season (or re-season) castiron.
> 
> If you don't know how to properly render fat, see this post Rendering Fat


 
I agree.  Iuse lard or bacon fat.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

LARD!

My latest endeavors in CI seasoning (will update on progress soon) are definitely leaning me toward lard. before I had used Crisco... I find the lard gives a much nicer seasoning... more even and more stable.... I am not going back to crisco.

The oils really never worked out all that great either. Lard is the one that gave me a real solid seasoning that did not end up getting damaged easily.

I do give a light rub down of oil after use though.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 7, 2009)

Big Jim and Jet--I was wondering myself about sanding off the bottom of the new cast iron pan I just picked up.  It is so rough!!  What kind of sandpaper did you use?


----------



## Danielle_Eddings (Jan 7, 2009)

After cooking with cast iron, its hard to go back to anything else!  Most of my pieces have been handed down to me from family members.  I did buy my dutch oven and I love it.  I will never cook by crock pot again.  I think my next piece will be an enamal dutch oven.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

Danielle_Eddings said:


> A  I think my next piece will be an enamal dutch oven.




excellent idea danielle. the enameled ovens are really excellent for saucy sticky or acidic dishes. You will enjoy it. I use my raw CI for roasts and chickens etc and my enameled for things like tomato sauce. chili. risotto.

On the Lodge  preseasoned... I was looking at them at the restaurant supply store. They seem OK. I do understand the pre-seasoning thing so people are not so intimidated. The lodge surface was decent and the preseasoning looked like a decent start.... I wouldnt fry and egg in it right away. They had another no name brand also "pre-seasoned" that looked positively dreadful.

The large preseasoned large were not cheap though... for less money and a bit of elbow grease you can do better for your $$ buying vintage on ebay.  For people who like new stuff I think Lodge is the only viable choice. Whle I dont like them as much as my older pans they seem decent


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just used a coarse disc in a random orbit sander, probably 80 grit. Followed with a finer grit.  I was doing a double burner grill, so did not have the sides to contend with.  A more flexible method, such as a body grinder,  would work better with sided pieces.  As metals go, CI is fairly soft, and most any coarse grit would work.  Important thing is to keep it flat. Hills and valleys would only make things worse.  This is not as good as old CI, but way better than new Lodge.  Point is, shouldn't have to do this.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 7, 2009)

I was wondering if a body shop could grind 'em off, but it hardly seems worth the trouble.  I have several old ones that that have nice smooth seasoning on them--maybe I will just hang the new one on the wall for decoration.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 7, 2009)

A machine shop could grind them flat for you, not sure if a body shop would.  However, for the investment in time and money, you could probably do better checking flea markets, semi-antique stores, and yard and garage sales, and buy old ones.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bigjim68 said:


> A machine shop could grind them flat for you, not sure if a body shop would. However, for the investment in time and money, you could probably do better checking flea markets, semi-antique stores, and yard and garage sales, and buy old ones.


 
But isn't nice to have a bit of roughness on the CI skillet? 
If it's smoothened down, would it be any different than a non still pan, other than the teflon part?


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 7, 2009)

Any one have a signature dish that they make on their CI? A dish that wouldn't be the same cooked in a different pan? 

Also, what type of steak would you fry and what sauce would you make using the CI?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> But isn't nice to have a bit of roughness on the CI skillet?
> If it's smoothened down, would it be any different than a non still pan, other than the teflon part?


Roughness good in CI? I don't think so. Cast iron is non stick because it is smooth and greasy. Comparing a well seasoned cast iron pan to non-stick is not possible. Cast iron holds heat on all sides, even heat that would melt the teflon, does not wear out, and can go directly into the oven. Not so with teflon.
As for signature dishes. Ham-beans with cornbread. Steaks I use choice or better ribeye or strip, sear smoking hot, and finish in the oven. 1.25 or better thick. A fairly quick sauce I make is made with cream, romano or parmesan cheese, and reconstituted mushrooms. pepper, garlic a scosh of sherry, other herbs. Works well on pork chops too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2009)

DOM1183 said:
			
		

> Any one have a signature dish that they make on their CI? A dish that wouldn't be the same cooked in a different pan?



Cornbread



			
				DOM1183 said:
			
		

> Also, what type of steak would you fry and what sauce would you make using the CI?



Whatever type you like, and can afford. --- I'll pass on the sauce.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bigjim68 said:


> Roughness good in CI? I don't think so. Cast iron is non stick because it is smooth and greasy. quote]
> 
> My CI is also non stick and still rough compared to a smooth non CI pan. I think it's non stick because of the seasoning (grease) and not because it's got a smooth surface. A s/s pan is really smooth but certain foods will stick like crazy if there is no lub (grease).
> 
> I don't know, if sanding down the CI helps then that's great. I personally don't think it's necessary if you have a good seasoned coat on it.


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> I don't know, if sanding down the CI helps then that's great. I personally don't think it's necessary if you have a good seasoned coat on it.



The smoother the CI the more prized it is. Smoothness is a great thing in CI. It is *much* easier to get a good seasoning on a smooth CI pan than on a rough one.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> Any one have a signature dish that they make on their CI? A dish that wouldn't be the same cooked in a different pan?
> 
> Also, what type of steak would you fry and what sauce would you make using the CI?


 
Here's my favorite, which I make with both beef steak & lamb chops - sometimes even tuna steaks** as well. Since it's marinated, I tend to use cheaper steak cuts, like chuck &/or strip.

First, meat is marinated in my own marinade:

BREEZY 1 – 2 – 3 – 4 MARINADE

In a plastic ziplock bag, bowl, or dish large enough to hold the meat & marinade, combine:

1 tablespoon of soy sauce
2 tablespoons of dry sherry
3 tablespoons of oil (any type of your choosing)
4 garlic cloves, peeled, smashed, & roughly chopped

Add meat & marinate for a minimum of one hour to overnight. Grill, broil, or pan sauté meat as desired.

I then pop the meat into a preheated cast-iron pan or cast-iron (ridged) grill pan & cook to desired doneness. Remove the meat & toss whatever marinade is left over - including the garlic cloves - into the hot pan to heat/steam thru, & then pour that over the meat.

**If using this marinade for tuna, don't marinate for more than 1 hour or your fish will not only taste of nothing but the marinade, but will also turn to mush.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jan 7, 2009)

GB said:


> The smoother the CI the more prized it is. Smoothness is a great thing in CI. It is *much* easier to get a good seasoning on a smooth CI pan than on a rough one.


 
So why do they make them rough? Why don't they make them smooth so people don't have to take an orbit sander to it?


----------



## GB (Jan 7, 2009)

It is more expensive to make them smooth.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 7, 2009)

they used too machine the interiors... they they got cheap... this is one of the reasons the vintage stuff sells on ebay and people (like me) are willing to go through the effort of restoring them.

After I inherited my grandmothers old DO I was won over.

This is one case where they really dont make em like they used to.


----------

